# More strikes vs more lost lures?????



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

It's always a fine line (pardon the pun). Sometimes you have to go light just to start getting some hits, and then hope you can still pull the fish out.

If you are already getting hits though, use as heavy a leader as you can, so that you can quickly muscle the fish out of the structure which threatens to snap you off, because at the end of the day it's all about how many fish you have in the well, not how many hook-ups you got.

I rarely ever fish lighter than 6lb (line and leader) these days, and since I discovered the Sunline Castaway braid I'm now using 10lb mainline. I know that sounds heavy, but it's as thin as 6lb in any other brand, and 10lb is the lightest they make. Casts a mile too.

I keep one outfit aside loaded with 3lb flouro straight through though, for when the fish are having those finicky days.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

very, very good quality fluoro.

knots with 100% strength.

check the leader after any contact with snags or teeth.

gatesy, ive found recently that reducing the mainline seems to make more differnce especially if theres a bit of current and your trying to get down as light as possible. its amazing how much better 4lb braid sinks compared to 8lb braid, i think this also allows you to keep better contact with your lure.

hte minister for finance should be listened to, dont want you getting any bad czechs


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Fish light and lose lures my friend, it is the only way to go, and smile while you do it 

Then when it comes time to replace your loses, pay cash, ditch reciepts, deny everything.

Kev


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Guys
> 
> Recently I have encountered the dilemma of going super light to get more strikes but losing more lures as a consequence. So do I continue to fish light, lose more lures but out fish Justcrusin :twisted: or do I go heavier in my leader and handle getting fewer strikes
> 
> ...


Go light, pinch lures off ken, Outfish justcruisin, go home winner///


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I recon leader size does not have that great an influence when using hardbodies. I fished with 12lb for bream for about 3 years (till my spool ran out). I now use 8lb.

I went down to 4lb, for what I think was the same number of strikes as both 12 and 8lb ... but lure losses increased substantially.

Hardbodies are more a reaction hit. If you are fishing with something that does not look at all like anything living in the ocean, moving erratically, I don't think the thickness of the line will make a difference to the fish investigating it.

However ... softbodies are fished differently and I always use a lighter leader. The fish gets a longer period of time to look at the softie so a thinner leader is beneficial. Soft plastics are also a bit cheaper ...... no way I would tie $25 of Jap plastic to 4lb ever again.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

kraley said:


> go superlight.
> 
> go SP's vs. hardbodies.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I love that post Ken!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I reckon I know bugger all about Bream fishing 8)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The best piece of advice i ever got on lure fishing was to fish them like they're already lost. This was about casting but i think it applies here too. If you start sacrificing hits, you're not realy fishing anymore, you're casting. Obviously finances aren't ignorable but we all manage whether it's through using cheaper lures or maybe skipping other indulgences elsewhere (drinks, fast food, smokes etc.) Sometimes a jack is going to grab that ludicrously expensive little bream lure and take it home but in the end, I'd rather talk about the one that got away than a session without a touch.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I cant say leader dia. makes a difference for me, I use anywhere from 20lb to 60lb and still get hits and the odd bite off, if I go lighter I get smoked regularly.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

YakN00b said:


> I cant say leader dia. makes a difference for me, I use anywhere from 20lb to 60lb and still get hits and the odd bite off, if I go lighter I get smoked regularly.


Nobody likes a show off :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

We all dream of that.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i use sunline snipe 2lb fluro straight through .but i will only put on sp,s . the hbs i use are around $20 each so there is no way im attaching these .
my bite rate has also gone up cosiderably on the sps .

craig


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> YakN00b said:
> 
> 
> > I cant say leader dia. makes a difference for me, I use anywhere from 20lb to 60lb and still get hits and the odd bite off, if I go lighter I get smoked regularly.
> ...


its a curse I tell ya. You go out in the river with light tackle and something will come along and molest your equipment and steal your lures. I have lost hundreds of dollars worth of lures since I have been up here so now in self defence I fish 20lb and up even on my light 2 to 4kg outfits.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

All depends what your fishing for............ I certainly think If your line is too heavy and not pliable it cam also affect the swim of the lure too.

With Bream you have to go as light as you dare I think - especially with lures.

With most pelagics go what you think is right - as long as the species swims straight and not down.

As for kings well I think you need to go heavier but you still need that plastic to swim well. Last year on my one outfit I tied a twisty (care of Dave 73 ) then had a lighter leader single strand as the 'bite leader' and it really worked in fact I didnt loose a fish and the twisty lasted the whole summer - OK I dont think I got a fish over 70cms but I still did pretty good. A few fish did take me down to the rocks but the twisty saved the day. BTY The bite leader was probably a meter and a half in length - and it was 30lb with the twisty 30lb x 2 so your up to possibly 60lb there. I also use the Yo Zuri as a leader material - and its awesome - very strong, thin, pliable.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

4lb braid and leader.. I like it light I dont loose to many lures. I get bitten off from time to time..but all's good.


----------



## JustOneMore (Sep 21, 2009)

Loving 3lb fluro Rock FC straight through at the moment. My bite rate has gone up through the roof and alot less pulled hooks.
Was able to land this trevally below on this line on Tuesday, Just wish it was on the yak. Also got a queenie, a large grunter and many bream.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Going light and getting smoked is more fun than fishing heavy and getting nothing

Just my opinion and worth what you paid for it ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

What does it matter Gatesy? You'll soon be back in the land of snow and deep fried cheese and you won't be doing any fishing at all. :shock:


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

In my experience, you have to knock on the front door and occasionally go round the back. For Jacks I have used 4lb mono with 12lb mono leader successfully with few losses. But the rod was glass with a medium taper. The blank is a butterworth 372L so was fairly forgiving (35 years old). I have pulled a >6kg barra on the same set up.

I support you going to the lighter leaders or straight through to the lure but I wouldn't use a fast taper high modulus rod. I currently use a daiwa Power Mesh LT TL-R5101-2FT (9 years old) with 3kg fluoro with an ABU 2500C (33 years old). This is my favourite Jack outfit. In spin gear I use Stradic 2500, Symetre 2500 and a Pflueger TR 025 (Trinity).

Have you tried tying a plaited leader with and from the main line? It would only need to be about 250mm long and it would cover a multitude of sins.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------

